# نظام تتبع حركة الشمس mechanical simulation



## ibroo (19 مايو 2010)

ارجووو المساعدة فى عملية ال mechanical simulation محتاجة برنامج عشان اعمله لنظام تتبع حركة الشمس باستخدام ماتورين ارجو المساعدة هادا مشروعى التخرج


----------



## ksmksam (20 مايو 2010)

انت بحاجة لمحركين DC ومجسات و PIC او PLC وانا مستعد اساعدك بقدر ما استطيع وان كنت مفكر اصمم نفس المشروع
[email protected]


----------

